# Lisboa 2009



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

aqui una parte del puente q mostre al inicio es enorme


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

volvemos a belem esta es la torre de belem










el centro otra vez


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita ciudad, se ve bien mediterránea a pesar de que no da hacia ese mar. Todo excelentemente conservado, qué bueno!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hermosa la ciudad


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Sus tejados rojos y sus castillos son característicos, muy linda Lisboa.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que hermosa!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A mi Lisboa me gustó mucho, además los tranvías le dan un toque especial a la ciudad. 

Lisboa









Tacna









Creo que en Chile también hay una pileta parecida.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q parecido en esas piletas, al igual q el hotel al burj al arab d dubai.
Me gustó mucho la parte moderna, especialmente la entrada al metro d la página anterior.
Buenas fotos.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

IMPRESIONANTE LISBOA!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

adoro LISBOA ... mas lo antiguo que lo moderno apesar de que Portugal no es tan desarrollado como las otras naciones de la comunidad europea o españa segun comentan... pues es un pais encantador me muero por conocerlo quiza mas que otros de esas latitudes...

Portugal e muito lindo gostei e adorei... da LISBOA


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me han cautivado las imágenes de esa fascinante ciudad.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el tranvia


















calles


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Hermosa ciudad kay: buenas fotos Lucho!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Maravillosa Lisboa, qué lindas tus fotos, Lucho, ¡felicitaciones! Se ve que la pasaste muy bien por Europa... :yes:

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy linda la ciudad de Lisboa ... los centros históricos de las ciudades europeas están mucho mejores conservados que los de esta parte del mundo hno: ... las ciudades europeas tienen construcciones más antiguas, inclusive por ahi se ven construcciones romanas que tienen como 2000 años!!!, a diferencia de nuestras ciudades coloniales que no llegan a los 500 años


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lucho te pasaste con tu thread, están increibles tus fotos y las tomas tan bien centradas en detalles que da la impresiòn de que se está en la ciudad. 

Fascinante y llena de contrastes.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

la primera foto del parque de las naciones esta muy buena...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonita y típica ciudad europea de antaño... Gracias por las fotos, es una de las capitales europeas que no se les ve a menudo en fotos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me sorprende lo moderna que es la ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho la Torre de Belem


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me pareció genial este ascensor!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

TORRE DE BELEM


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

MAS


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Lucho!! Muy bello el lugar!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelente Lisboa, es una de las ciudades europeas que tengo que visitar algún día.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonito, me estoy enamorando.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Definitivamente incluire a Lisboa en mi grand tour


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenazas las fotos brother, me encantaron!
El aire tan transparente, todo tan ordenado, aún nos falta mucho.
Gx por las fotos, buen viaje.


----------

